# Can You Truly Eliminate A Bias?



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Uh so cool thank you!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

This needs to be test v control group approach. I suspect a child would learn faster if starting with a backwards tricycle. That would separate learned bias from inherited bias.

An adult should go back to basics, just like the child starts with. Too much muscle memory to reverse. I can juggle too, but if gravity suddenly pulled the balls upwards I would be back to zero.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Loved the video and I imagine that the bike can have beneficial effects on the brain by building new neural pathways once the change is mastered. In a similar vein on some computers, there’s the choice of scrolling direction when using the mouse and it’s possible to see your own conditioning by reversing the direction you’re used to : if you scroll up, the picture goes down; or if you scroll up, the picture goes up—and it takes a while to get used to from whatever you've been using... Anyway, enjoyed the video.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I can’t ride a bike. My dad tried to teach me when I was 7 but it was on my mum’s bike and I couldn’t reach the pedals. I wonder if this means I could ride the backwards bike because I’ve nothing to unlearn?


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

LezLee said:


> I can't ride a bike. My dad tried to teach me when I was 7 but it was on my mum's bike and I couldn't reach the pedals. I wonder if this means I could ride the backwards bike because I've nothing to unlearn?


I wondered this also you might be more likely be a success but there is still some dissonance between wishing to go left and going right I would think.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I also wonder if being left or right handed makes a difference?


----------

